# Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" [Review]



## NewsBytes (Dec 3, 2010)

Ubuntu has set a precedent of simplicity, making each release easier to install use and set up than the previous one, and Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" is no exception. The latest release, perhaps not as significant or as controversial as the previous Ubuntu 10.04 release, which was a long-term release that redefined the UI, however comes with a number of new features that make it one of the simplest Linux distributions for the Linux newcomer.
Ubuntu is most popularly available as a live in...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

